# Logitech G19 Gaming Keyboard



## NewsBytes (Dec 24, 2010)

The Logitech G19 is a unique keyboard in some ways, for one it has a colour LCD screen built right into it, and is the only keyboard we know of that includes its own adapter for extra power! It is the highest-end gaming keyboard available from Logitech, and for the most part is a Logitech G510 with a colour display instead of a monochrome one. Oh and it costs around Rs. 10,995.

The keyboard looks and feels great, it's not one of those annoying compact layout keyboards that mush together keys ...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

